# Tom had a hard-on.



## Encolpius

Good evening ladies & gentlemen, since so far I have not received any Romanian answer here in All languages forum I am forced to ask my question here.  How do you say: *Tom had a hard-on / boner / stiffy* in Romanian? I am interested in colloquial, slang, vulgar expressions only, not the word erection. Since I do not speak Rumanian at all I have no idea to guess the Rumanian phrase. Thanks. Enco.


----------



## jazyk

Lui Tom i s-a sculat, lit: it rose/got up to Tom, would be a possibility.


----------



## Encolpius

Good morning jazyk, is that the commonest phrase? It seems it is just like in Hungarian or some Slavic languages.


----------



## Trisia

I'd say it's pretty much the standard translation, and it's plenty vulgar, so yeah, that's it.


----------

